# FYI - Terms of Service (TOS) Update



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2009)

*FUR AFFINITY
TERMS OF SERVICE (TOS)*
*Revised: *Jan  19, 2009
​  Fur Affinity (FA) is operated free of charge and provided on an â€œas isâ€ basis. By creating an account on FA you agree to all rules and guidelines listed within the FA policies outlined in the Terms of Service (TOS), Submission Agreement (SA) and Acceptable Upload Policy (AUP). Polices are subject to change at any time and without prior notice. Usage of FA after update or modification to any of the site policies constitutes your acceptance and agreement with any and all changes.

  If you have visited FA by accident and/or disagree with the siteâ€™s terms and policies you agree to willingly cease use of the service immediately and to take no further action while on the site. You also agree that you take full responsibility for any and all actions you take while using our service and that FA, its administration and staff, are in no way responsible or liable for any willful action on your behalf. â€œActionâ€ is defined as the willing transfer of data from your ISP to our Domains as outlined in the Service.

  FA is not responsible for the expressions, comments, journals and/or media content uploaded by its users.  FA does not endorse nor accept/deny the words, expressions, comments, journals, actions, and/or submissions of its domain.

*Registration and User Information*
By registering an account on FA you agree that the information you provide is accurate, correct and complete. You also agree that you will ensure that this information is kept accurate and up-to-date at all times.

  FA is not intended for use by children under the age of thirteen (13), and any accounts created by users found under the minimum age limit will be closed without warning until the user can prove, through legal means, that they are of sufficient legal age to use the site.

  FA is a website primarily geared towards the artistic community, and as such may contain mature content. By enabling the ability to view mature work (disabled by default) users agree that they are of the minimum legal age of eighteen (18) years of age or older and that their date of birth is factual and accurate. FA will not be held liable for the intentional falsification of age, birth date and personal data. Users found falsifying their date of birth will have their ability to view mature artwork revoked. Attempts to circumvent revocation will result in account banning.

  We encourage parents and guardians to be familiar with the web sites that their children visit and to monitor their childrenâ€™s usage regularly. It is your role, as parent, to monitor and police your children.

*Enforcement Policy*
FA staff will uphold the policies set forth by the TOS, SA and AUP and will protect the general interests of the Service. This includes, but is not limited to: art theft, identity theft, harassment, defacement, piracy or other illegal activity.

  FA is committed to fair and equal treatment of all members. Suspected violations will be fully investigated before action is taken. Members of FA are expected to follow any reasonable requests and/or instructions given to them from staff within the boundaries of the site's domain.  Users found in violation of site policies will have action taken against their account which may involve removal of submissions, temporary suspension from the Service and/or outright termination of their FA membership.

  Repeated violations of the TOS rules will result in permanent suspension of your account.

*Our Rights*
FA staff reserve the rights of the following:


Police content (submissions, journals, comments, etc.) not in accordance with the TOS, SA or AUP.
Edit and/or modify submissions in ways deemed necessary to keep in alignment with site policy. Editing will be limited to: adding/editing tags, descriptions, comments or re-labeling the submissions accordingly.
Monitoring private data, comments and/or notes to investigate issues which could constitute illegal activity by state, Federal or international law, to protect the interests of the site, TOS, SA and AUP or to monitor transmissions which could be considered threatening, spam or harassment. In such an event where FA must divulge a user's private information it will only do so with recognized legal authority figures.
 *Copyrights*
All international copyright laws and intellectual property laws apply. Artwork found on FA is copyright the original artist unless otherwise stated. Submissions and content may only be transmit to FA so long as they are in full compliance with the terms outlined in the SA and AUP.  

  The FA name, mascot (Fender and Rednef), website coding and graphics are sole property of FA. You may not reproduce, distribute and/or display FA graphics or works without express permission.

*Code of Conduct*
You agree to respect the rights of others and to do so in a peaceful environment. The guidelines listed below will be enforced by FA staff where necessary. 

*Code of Conduct - The Three Laws of Courtesy*


A user may not intentionally harass, slander or disrupt another user of the site, or, through inaction, intentionally allow another user to come to be harassed.
A user must obey the requests and guidelines given to them by the Administration, except where such orders would conflict with the first law.
A user may protect their interests, as long as such protection does not conflict with the first or second Law.
 
  â€œInactionâ€ is defined as the user being aware of harassment, slander or other abuse and not notifying a member of the staff to intervene. If you see harassment taking place you are obligated to report it.

  FA does not tolerate bigotry, and will take action against users found to be crude and vulgar. Crude and vulgar is defined as, but not limited to: racist slurs, anti-Semitic insults and/or other derogatory remarks regarding philosophies, religion, sexuality, race, gender or association. In addition, users will not engage in "disruptive behavior" meant to purposefully interfere with the normal flow of website enjoyment, personal galleries or dialogue in the chat or forums.

You will not abuse or exploit bugs, undocumented features, design errors or other potential flaws. If found, you agree to report all problems, errors or bugs to FA staff as soon as they are found as their continued usage can damage the enjoyment and community integrity for all members.

  FA will do everything within its power to fix these types of issues in a timely manner. Please note, however, that fixes may be in limited release due to  FA being an all volunteer site.

*Suspension and Termination of Membership*
FA may, at any time and without notice, suspend or terminate a userâ€™s membership with the Service and/or remove content without notice. You agree that we are not liable for the loss of data, information or financial loss resulting from termination or suspension.

*Account Security*
You are solely responsible for maintaining the confidentiality of your personal information and accept any and all responsibility for any harm, lost or missing content resulting from willful or negligent of sensitive information (i.e. passwords) which could compromise your account . FA is not responsible for any losses or damage done to your account, emotional distress or financial loss.

  As a reminder: never share your password and/or personally identifying information out with anyone. You should regularly change your password and use mixed characters and alternative caps to enhance password security.

  FA staff will never ask you for your password.

*Account Privacy*
FA values your privacy, and is committed to safeguarding your personal information. We will never use, share or distribute personally identifiable information except when such actions are necessary to:


comply with law enforcement;
protect or defend our legal rights or property;
investigate reports of illegal activities, fraud or situations involving potential risk or endangerment to the physical safety of our users.
         We reserve the right to display any information posted to your personal Userpage and/or submissions. Information provided on these pages is listed as public. Information submit to the Account page, including required fields for your birth date and password are private information, and will not be displayed publicly.

*Account Privacy - Data Collection*
FA does not engage in active data collection of its users. User data, e-mail addresses and other information submit as part of user registration will be retained by FA and will not be resold and/or distributed to external organizations. 

*Network Availability*
FA makes every possible effort to achieve maximum up-time. However, outages are unavoidable due to a variety of mitigating circumstances. We are not responsible for any losses attributed to scheduled downtime, outages or any other lack of availability. We reserve the right to terminate network access or discontinue availability at any time, for any reason and without notice.

*Storage Policy*
FA provides free storage for its users. Please note, however, that FA is not a backup service and is not responsible for long term archiving of user files. We reserve the rights to change and/or establish storage limitations or quotas at any time in effort to regulate disk space or bandwidth.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FYI - TOS Update (19 Jan 2009)*



> minimum legal age of *eighteen (13)*


That's a typo, right? Otherwise I'm rather confused...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FYI - TOS Update (19 Jan 2009)*



Holsety said:


> That's a typo, right? Otherwise I'm rather confused...


Yes. It was generating a smiley at first, and I incorrectly edited it.


----------



## TORA (Jan 18, 2009)

Could you just tell us what was changed from the old TOS rules?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 18, 2009)

TORA said:


> Could you just tell us what was changed from the old TOS rules?


The long and the short: not much. The new TOS is primarily just a revision of the old one with minor changes at best. It's about 40% shorter over all as I axed most of the redundancy redundancy redundancy redundancy redundancy.


----------



## robomilk (Jan 18, 2009)

TORA said:


> Could you just tell us what was changed from the old TOS rules?



This.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 19, 2009)

Only if more sites have less redundant TOSes.


----------



## gliengul (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally a ToS written on a keyboard with an intact [enter] key!

The only real complaint I have is that it is long and verbose and occasionally borders on legalese (and will probaby suffer alot of tl;dr), but it is within the expected limits for a ToS document.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2009)

gliengul said:


> Finally a ToS written on a keyboard with an intact [enter] key!
> 
> The only real complaint I have is that it is long and verbose and occasionally borders on legalese (and will probaby suffer alot of tl;dr), but it is within the expected limits for a ToS document.


*nods*

Well, it's been proven most people do not read a Terms of Service... but that doesn't mean it still doesn't apply to them!


----------



## kamunt (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd like to see the "derogatory remarks regarding philosophies, religion[...]" actually enforced. That'd be nice.


----------



## Tachyon (Jan 19, 2009)

No idea if this bit's new or not, but...



Dragoneer said:


> *Code of Conduct - The Three Laws of Courtesy*
> 
> 
> A user may not intentionally harass, slander or disrupt another user of the site, or, through inaction, intentionally allow another user to come to be harassed.
> ...



*snerk* Cute.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2009)

Tachyon said:


> No idea if this bit's new or not, but...


Oh no, that's old. =P


----------



## Vandell (Jan 19, 2009)

What do you think we are, 'Neer? >: Robutts!?


----------



## Wesha (Jan 19, 2009)

>  * A user may not intentionally harass, slander or disrupt ...
>    * A user must obey the requests and guidelines given to them by the Administration, except where such orders would conflict with the first law.
>    * A user may protect their interests, as long as such protection does not conflict with the first or second Law.


=0.o= Three Laws of Furobotics?


----------

